# "Captain Philips" movie stars Tom Hanks as besieged Maersk Alabama captain



## CougarKing (9 May 2013)

Another upcoming movie coming out later this year, based on the pirate capture of the US container ship Maersk Alabama that occurred in 2009:

youtube trailer link


----------



## mercius (9 May 2013)

*A Hijacking*  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2216240/  - the non-Hollywood, non-English, art film version for people who are into that sort of thing (not actually based on the same event, but looks like it's inspired by it)

Trailer: : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V45txjDDu-4

I missed it at the Toronto Int'l Film Fest last year. Haven't been able to track it down yet, so I don't know much more about it.


----------



## Emilio (29 Oct 2013)

Just saw the movie, *highly recommend*.


----------

